# FISH EGGS any body eat em?



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i was cleanin my channel cats this mornin and they were full of eggs "curiosity killed the cat" they looked too good to pass up so i decided to throw a few into my fillet batter ...when i was done with my fillets i threw them in,they deffinently blew up ,and im talkin about kaboom!, i think ill alwaze have a lil bit of that trip stuck to my ceiling. ahhhhahha any way the ones that didnt blow up tasted alright if any of yall eat these or prepare them differently please reply, thanks in advance- SANDYflatz


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

My experience with caviar has been of the sturgeon or beluga kind which was, well, salty and overpriced. LOL.

I'm pretty sure its supposed to be served fresh, raw and chilled.

Dude, when it comes to raw catfish eggs you might win the ******* of the year award! LOL! To each his own I say. If it tasted good, then get after it!


----------



## firemitch2 (Sep 5, 2006)

while most all fish eggs are eatable I think I read some thing about catfish eggs being toxic. around FL AL and MS mulet row is a delicacy, my grandmother loves them.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I seem to remember an uncle cooking/eating bass eggs during a SoTx fishing trip back in the sixties. but he was from Fla and there was some bourbon in the camp I'm sure.....


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

I know some Mexicans that eat all the eggs out of fish they catch that are full of them. They sautee onions cilantro tomatoes and jalepenoes at the end they add the eggs and stir them all in until they are warm they will blow up if you cook em too hot too long. Then they scoop it all out with chips or tortillas. I never really tried it.. I have tried trading their fillets for my eggs but they didnt take me up on it.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

My MIL eats them. She prefers crappie eggs and frys them with the same coating that she puts on the fillets. My wife claims they are good.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

thnx yall keep em comin'


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

My Grandparents used to eat the catfish eggs, my grandma would cook them in a cast iron skillet, with about just enough oil to coat the pan.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Trout eggs are great. Just be careful when frying, they will explode. Try poking little pin holes in the egg sac to let some of that pressure out. They taste a bit like fried cornmeal with a little fish flavor. Just do them fresh, don't freeze them. They actually taste pretty good.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

*eggs*

I think I'll have to stick with wormy trout fillets.


----------



## redhead (Jul 24, 2006)

lesmcdonald said:


> Trout eggs are great. Just be careful when frying, they will explode. Try poking little pin holes in the egg sac to let some of that pressure out. They taste a bit like fried cornmeal with a little fish flavor. Just do them fresh, don't freeze them. They actually taste pretty good.


What he said,trout eggs are the bomb.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I've heard bluegill eggs aren't bad, either


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

My granny used to cook bass and crappie eggs out of the fish I'd catch. She would batter them with seasoned cornmeal and fry them up. I seem to remember them being very good. Been YEARS since then though.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

This is so interesting. They actually blew up, like BLEW UP!!? I've cleaned and cooked lots of fish in my life but have never known anyone to cook the eggs.


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*warning !!!*

*I do eat the fish eggs fried from time to time, catfish, crappie, trout, but WARNING never fry them when you @ the Nudiest Camp out!!!*


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

you guys have made my stomach hurt.lol to each his own guess. i'll stick to my toxic trout fillets, you guys can have all the eggs you want


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

we had some dorado egg soup in Costa rica.. it was awesome.. the texture took a bit to get used to, but the flavor was outta sight!


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

trout eggs are alright to eat. dont know about catfish eggs.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> you guys have made my stomach hurt.lol to each his own guess. i'll stick to my toxic trout fillets, you guys can have all the eggs you want


They're a little grainy and gritty tasting to me.


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*catfish eggs & liver !!!!*

:cheers:* Catfish eggs are good too & if you eat calf liver you'll love catfish liver with a good cold beer !!*


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

Wow I remember running troutlines with dad on the colorado river for days camping out, and he would make three differant meals with the catfish without even touching the bagged up fillets, those went home for the family. One that I ate alot was the fresh squeezed fish eggs into a cast iron skillet and fried up just like scrambled eggs, spread on toast and I was good to go.


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Just don't eat gar eggs. They are poisonous.


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

when chickens start to swim.........then i'll eat fish eggs


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

http://compendium.travelvice.com/hueveras-fritas-fried-fish-eggs/


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

When I was a kid, my grandparents use to fry them up in the batter with therest of the fish. Bass, White Perch, Trout. They were pretty good.


----------

